# TwinCAT to Java



## dflash254 (11 Juni 2010)

Hallo miteinander.

Ich bin daran, ein Java-GUI zu entwickeln, welches die Eingabe an TwinCAT weitergibt. TwinCAT wertet dies danach aus und gibt einen Wert zurück, welcher wiederum auf der Java Oberfläche angezeigt wird.
Leider habe ich über das Sample01 auf der Beckhoff-Seite keinen Erfolg.
Weiss jemand, wie ich Schritt für Schritt vorgehen sollte?

Freundliche Grüsse:

dflash254


----------



## dflash254 (20 September 2010)

Hat niemand hier irgendwelche Informationen welche mir weiterhelfen könnten?


----------



## Dr. OPC (20 September 2010)

Für eine Java GUI bietet sich OPC UA als Schnittstelle an. TwinCat enthält einen OPC UA Server.

Wenn Du also in deine Java GUI einen UA-Client einbaust, kannst Du Daten aus jedem TwinCat (und auch aus allen anderen OPC UA Servern) abholen und verarbeiten.

Java-OPC-UA-Client Toolkits gibt es für relativ schmales Geld bei "UnifiedAutomation" oder bei "Prosys". Bei der OPC Foundation bekommst du den Java-OPC-UA-Stack als Mitglied sogar kostenlos.


----------



## klaus1 (23 September 2010)

*java ee / jsf spring applikation*

Hallo,

Wie siehts mit der Anbindung an meine java ee5 anwendung mit spring, hibernate und jsf 2.0 aus?
Kann ich hier die Variablen via ADS verwenden?


----------



## Dr. OPC (24 September 2010)

Nein, ADS brauchst du dann nicht mehr. Der OPC UA Server läuft direkt auf der CX.


----------



## klaus1 (24 September 2010)

kann mir jemand einen link für die Doku schicken?
Danke,


----------



## klaus1 (18 November 2010)

die opc variante funktioniert auch über tcp ip?
Ist der auf der cx9001 bereits installiert? Finde auf beckhoff nur ocx. Möchte aber per web service auf die cx! Die web service funktionalität von beckhoff kann nur lesen und werte setzen, jedoch nichts ereignis gestört abfragen. Hat jemand einen tipp für mich? Web service wäre super da ich von java oder php aus werken möchte. Dan


----------



## trinitaucher (18 November 2010)

Dr. OPC schrieb:


> Für eine Java GUI bietet sich OPC UA als Schnittstelle an. TwinCat enthält einen OPC UA Server.


Der OPC-Server für TwinCAT ist aber nicht kostenlos!

Die ADS-Schnittstelle dagegen schon. Die ist offen für fast jede Programmiersprache.
Es gibt doch im Beckhoff Information System jede Menge Beispiele:
http://infosys.beckhoff.com/index.p...1031/tcsample/html/tcsample_intro.htm&id=8996

Wo liegen die denn Probleme?


----------



## klaus1 (18 November 2010)

ich brauche im konkreten von php aus eine möglichkeit werte ab zufragen und zu setzen. Dazu hab ich mir die webservice ads sache angesehen. Leider bietet diese keine security möglichkeiten die ich vom internet aus gerne in form von user kennwort hätte. Webservice deshalb weil ich für php keine bibliothek gefunden habe. Was kostet der opc ua server? Gibt es vielleicht eine andere ads lösung mit security lösung für php?


----------



## trinitaucher (18 November 2010)

Frag da am besten mal direkt bei Beckhoff an. Da bekommt du auch Preise genannt.
Wenn's nicht unter den Beispielen und der Auflsitung von Methoden zu finden ist, was du brauchst, stehen die Chancen relativ schlecht.


----------



## klaus1 (19 November 2010)

danke für die Infos.
OPC UA Server hört sich super an, zumahl ich bei ADS Zugriff den Arm IIS Server auf der CX9001 (WinCE) nicht wirklich absicher kann.
Scheinbar sollte dieser Server zwar SSL im Bauch haben, finde aber leider nichts in der infosys von Beckhoff, wie ich das ganze aktiviere.

Derzeit habe ich die ADS Schnittstelle bzw. ein Webservice erstellt, und kann auch mit Java Client auf die Steuerung um Daten zu manipulieren.
Leider eben nur über http ohne Authentifizierung !! Wie kann man sich auf dem IIS Authentifizieren?
Mir wäre ja das Webservice am allerliebsten, aber hier klappen keine Events, sondern nur setzen und lesen von PLC Variablen...

Ich spekuliere auf eine Handy APP, als über Webbrowser am Handy, und dazu wäre mir das Webservice am allerliebsten für eine Simple PHP oder auch eine Java Web Lösung.

Der OPC UA Server bietet ja Security Mechanismen. Hört sich nicht schlecht an, aber ob der auch so komfortabel wie ein Webservice zu bedienen ist? 
Wie gesagt am aller liebsten wäre mir eine Scriptsprache wie PHP und eine sichere Verbindung für eine schnelle Lösung.

Vielleicht hat jemand einen Tipp für mich.
Danke,
Klaus


----------



## klaus1 (24 Februar 2011)

*AdstoJava.dll*

Hallo,

Hab es nun geschafft, das Webservice am CX9001 zu installieren (WinCE) und dieses per Java aufzurufen, auch Werte zu setzen.
Nun habe ich mich entschlossen, allerdings mit einem Application Server zu arbeiten, und da sind die Webservice Calls zu viel. (Pro Boolean bspw. ein Roundtrip).

Jetzt habe ich mir die Doku angesehen, mit dem Beispielprogramm, um von Java mit der ADStoJava.dll direkt von Java aus mit dem mitglieferten jar File zuzugreifen.
Das Sample beinhaltet eine GUI wo ich ich leider nicht weis, wie ich meinen Windows CE CX9001 Rechner erreichen kann.
Der Port wäre 801 aber was trag ich bei NetID ein ? Meine AMS-Net ID? Klappt leider nicht.

Wenn ich mein Netzwerk sniffe sehe ich keine Pakete die beim Connect gesendet werden.
Irgendwo muss doch der Host noch eingetragen werden?
Oder klappt das sowieso nur wenn die PLC auf demselben Rechner läuft?

Die Doku von Beckhoff ist leider sehr sehr schmal bis gar nicht vorhanden:

http://infosys.beckhoff.de/content/1031/tcsample_java/html/tcjavatoads_sample01.html?id=10470


Vielleicht hat jemand Erfahrung damit
danke,
Klaus


----------

